# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 607E87CCF68A0B6C699A354A638E3302 [Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.hgsy, not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Searchgo.=
 > a]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 607E87CCF68A0B6C699A354A638E3302 
Размер в байтах: 40305456

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:23, в том числе:
 безопасные:4
 вредоносные:4
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:23, в том числе:
 безопасные:11
 вредоносные:7
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

